# Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte



## poiu (24. Dezember 2011)

*Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Hallo Community und Frohe Weihnachten,

Gestern zeigte mir mein Avast Free eine News mit dem Inhalt das es nun auch eine Kostenlose Avast Antivirus Version für Android Geräte gibt.

Mir ist nicht bekannt wie aktuell das ist, benutze Selbst ein BADA Gerät 

Hier zwei Links

avast! Free Mobile Security: the best Android protection you can?t buy

https://market.android.com/details?...NvbS5hdmFzdC5hbmRyb2lkLm1vYmlsZXNlY3VyaXR5Il0.

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen von Interesse, ich selbst benutze Avast Free schon länger auf allen Privaten PCs und kann es nur empfehlen, Erfahrungen mit der Mobilen Variante sind aufgrund von Mangels entsprechender Geräte nicht gegeben 


Update:


http://www.computerbase.de/news/2012-01/steigende-anzahl-von-malware-auf-smartphones/


 Grüße
poiu


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

geht das nur mir so oder ist ein virenscanner am handy purer schwachsinn?

wenn man nicht völlig blind irgendwelche filesharing apps installiert ist das doch völllig unnütz.
(und selbst dann gibt man vermutlich sein einverständniss wenn das programm meckert)
emailanhänge von unbekannten quellen macht man doch am handy genau so wenig auf wie am rechner.
vor was soll mich das eigentlich schützen? vor meiner eigenen naivität?


----------



## EnergyCross (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

seh ich genauso.. vorallem hatte ich mal eins auf meinem alten handy ein antivirus (weiß nicht welches) und das konnte ich nur mit einem externen Deinstallations-App deinstallieren


----------



## poiu (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

war da nicht mal eine News das 20% der APps im Android market malware waren 

sonst keine Ahnung wie gesagt hab kein Android


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

man sollte auch keine app aus dem market blind installieren.
entweder die kundenmeinungen durchlesen oder kurz nach dem app googlen.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Doch Interessiert es kein Mensch was man darauf Installiert, siehe dir die ganzen PC Anfänger an die Installieren auch jede Crackware etc auf den Rechner... Wenn es probleme gibt wirds auf Windows geschoben hauptsache von sich ab. Am ende kommen dann wieder die Linux und Mac user an und prollen wie toll ihr System sei... Doch am ende ist deren System in den händen eines solchen Users genauso unsicher.

Wozu nun so eine App benötige weiß ich auch noch nicht, zumal woher soll ich viren bekommen?


----------



## Revenger (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Brain.exe soll auf jedem Smartphone/iDevice/Tablet/Pc/Notebook/... laufen. Wie wäre es damit?


----------



## H@buster (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Es gibt Malware für Android. Genug sogar, da bin ich mir sicher.
Also gibt es auch Virenscanner.

Und ein Telefon zu infizieren geht genauso schwer/einfach wie mit einem Windows PC.


----------



## Dark Messiah (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

richtig, sein handy sollte man genau so schützen wie seinen pc, ein virenscanner ist nie verkehrt


----------



## CentaX (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*



Revenger schrieb:


> Brain.exe soll auf jedem Smartphone/iDevice/Tablet/Pc/Notebook/... laufen. Wie wäre es damit?


 
Auf Android wärs wohl eher APK .. da weiß das Handy mit ner .exe jdf nicht viel anzufangen ;D


----------



## Thosch (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*



Dwayne1988 schrieb:


> ... zumal woher soll ich viren bekommen?


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*



Thosch schrieb:


>


 
Anscheinend lädst du ziemlich häufig Dateien von Dubiosen Quellen runter oder wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Snake7 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

GData bietet auch einen kostenlosen an, wenn man schon eine GData Lizenz besitzt.
Werde ich auch gleich mal als News posten.


----------



## Eiche (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Anscheinend lädst du ziemlich häufig Dateien von Dubiosen Quellen runter oder wie soll man das verstehen?


   anscheinendhast du keine ahnung von pc und ähnlich  sonst würdest du seine Antwort verstehen 
man brauch keine dubiosen quellen pcgh besuchen reicht da schon, wenn hier einer ein Virus eingeschleust hat
 ist es aus ohne virenschutz....


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*



zeffer schrieb:


> anscheinendhast du keine ahnung von pc und ähnlich  sonst würdest du seine Antwort verstehen
> man brauch keine dubiosen quellen pcgh besuchen reicht da schon, wenn hier einer ein Virus eingeschleust hat
> ist es aus ohne virenschutz....


 Und Viren sind natürlich Systemübergreifend (Windows, MAC, Linux, BSD, Android, IOS, Bada, Symbian) und Architekturübergreifend (x86, x64, ARM, Cell) geschrieben. OMG. Da sind dann alle auf einmal verseucht 
Anscheinden weißt du nicht das PC ein Allgemeiner Begriff ist und Viren immer an bestimmte System angepasst sind.


----------



## Liza (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Statt euch zu freuen, das man euch hier informiert über eine kostenlose App, die vorher Geld gekostet hat wird nur gemeckert. 
Mag sein das es so gut wie keine Viren für Android gibt, aber Avast App bietet ja auch noch eine Firewall und andere Features. Außderdem zwingt euch keiner, die App zu benutzen 

Ich finde es nämlich nett vom User, dass er hier so etwas gepostet hat, auch wenn ich die App nicht nutzen werden. Trotzdem vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## D3N$0 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Aja es gibt also keine Viren für Android? 

Ich zietiere mal eine News aus dem Vormonat: 





> Mobiles surfen wird gefährlicher: 808 neue Android Schädlinge im Oktober



Manche Leute gehen mit einer Naivität an Sachen ran....


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Für Windows PCs ist es insofern Pflicht, ein AV Programm zu haben,
da selbst beim surfen im Inezt überall Gefahren lauern.

Beim Android Handy ist es so, dass Malware zu 99% aus dem Market kommt.
Hier kommt Brain.exe zum Einsatz: Nicht alles runterladen, gerade
wenn die Deutsche Übersetzung schlecht ist, nicht die Porn-Apps
und auch keine gecrackten APKs saugen. Dann wird nichts passieren,
und man kann sich über ein nicht unnötig
durch nen AV Programm verlangsamtes Handy freuen.



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Manche Leute gehen mit einer Naivität an Sachen ran....



Selbst für Macs gibt es mehr Viren als fürs Android Handy und ich hatte bisher keine 
Manche Leute wie du fressen auch jeden Scheiß den die AV-Hersteller verbreiten.


----------



## fire2002de (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

antivirus für ein handy  
jetzt wissen wir armen android User wo unsere Akkulaufzeit hin is 


google  da muss was passieren!


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

da muss nichts passieren.
an dem zustand sind die user selber schuld.


----------



## TempestX1 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Wer sich nur im Market aufhält um Programme zu ziehen wird kaum Probleme bekommen. Das größte Problem machen sich die User selbst die meinen sie müssen die 50cent oder 1Euro für App nicht zahlen und greifen lieber auf Warez Seiten zurück bei denen sie (vielleicht/vielleicht aber auch nicht) eine verseuchte APK runterladen.
Zudem muss man unter Android erstmal in den Einstellungen zusätzlich erlauben das man APK von unbekannten Quellen installieren darf, sonst geht da auch nix. Also Google hat da genug Sicherheitsvorkehrungen getroffen.
Genauso wie bei Gejailbreakten iPhones nur um ein paar Cent zu sparen. Die Leute werden eben immer Blöder durch die Geiz ist Geil Mentalität und am Ende wird über das OS geschimpft weil es angeblich so unsicher ist (genauso wie bei Windows)


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Jailbreak macht man nicht wegen gecrackter IPAs, sondern wegen Programmen
wie SBSettings, iFile, Terminal, Winterboard und dem Simlock (könnte unendlich lang weitergehen)
Das ist ein dummes Vorurteil.


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

vorurteil hin oder her, ich kenn keinen der sein iphone nur wegen der "freiheit" gejailbreakt hat.
die wollten alle (6 personen) auch den gratis store benützen.


----------



## The Nemesis (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Versteh die Diskussion hier wirklich nicht.
Die Menschheit besteht nicht nur aus intelligenten Menschen mit viel Zeit und technologischer Finesse.
Diese Menschen brauchen eben auch auf dem Handy einen Virenscanner.
So schwer zu glauben?


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

das hat nichts mit viel zeit zu tun, das ist einfach hausverstand.
wenn ich nicht weiß woher die quelle ist, lass ich es einfach.

wenn ich jeden email anhang öffnen würde den ich bekäme, würd mein antivirus rein gar nichts nützen.


----------



## The Nemesis (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Ist schon klar, deshalb habe ich auch die Intelligenz erwähnt.
Es sind nicht alle Menschen mit selbiger gesegnet.
Die muss man eben vor sich selbst schützen, soweit möglich.


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Auch wenns kostenlos ist... einen Nutzen hiervon zu sehen fällt mir doch schwer... Ich mein wer sich n Virus aufs Handy zieht hat das selbst durch irgendwelche (sinnfreien?) Handlungen hervorgerufen, deren Konsequenzen er sich (eigentlich) bewusst sein müsste...


----------



## Q4teX (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst oder warum ist nicht für jeden ersichtlich,  warum man auf einem internetfähigen Gerät (egal ob Tablet, Notebook, PC  oder Handy) eine Virensoftware installieren sollte?

Einmal schnell etwas gegoogelt und einen tracking Cookie eingefangen von  irgendeinem Werbebanner und schon hast du einen Trojaner, der vlt deine  Kontaktdaten aus dem Telefonbuch im Hintergrund herausliest und  überträgt oder Werbe-Emails/SMS an deine Freunde schickt oder sonst  irgendwas macht. Und dagegen kann man sich nur mit einem Virenscanner  schützen, egal wie vertrauenswürdig die Seiten sind, die du mit deinem  Handy aufrufst, ist nie eine 100%ige Sicherheit geboten, dass diese  nicht infiziert wurden oder auch nur einer der Pop-Ups oder Werbebanner  auf der Seite.

Also wer einen Virenscanner fürs Handy als sinnlos erachtet, hat  wahrscheinlich schon längst einen Trojaner etc auf seinem Smartphone.  Und zu dem Argument, es gäbe so gut wie keine Viren:
Je mehr Leute Smartphones/Tablets benutzen, um zu surfen, desto lukrativer wird es, hierfür Viren zu schreiben.


----------



## spionkaese (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*



Q4teX schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendetwas verpasst oder warum ist nicht für jeden ersichtlich,  warum man auf einem internetfähigen Gerät (egal ob Tablet, Notebook, PC  oder Handy) eine Virensoftware installieren sollte?
> 
> Einmal schnell etwas gegoogelt und einen tracking Cookie eingefangen von  irgendeinem Werbebanner und schon hast du einen Trojaner, der vlt deine  Kontaktdaten aus dem Telefonbuch im Hintergrund herausliest und  überträgt oder Werbe-Emails/SMS an deine Freunde schickt oder sonst  irgendwas macht. Und dagegen kann man sich nur mit einem Virenscanner  schützen, egal wie vertrauenswürdig die Seiten sind, die du mit deinem  Handy aufrufst, ist nie eine 100%ige Sicherheit geboten, dass diese  nicht infiziert wurden oder auch nur einer der Pop-Ups oder Werbebanner  auf der Seite.
> 
> ...


 Ein Cookie der auf deine Daten zugreift,
so so


----------



## poiu (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Steigende Anzahl von Malware auf Smartphones - 18.01.2012 - ComputerBase


----------



## Abductee (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

Zitat aus der Quelle:
"Es handelt sich dabei um einen Trojaner, der sich als Sport-App tarnt"

da sind wir wieder bei dem punkt ohne hirn alles zu installieren was man findet.

das die zahl so immens ansteigt ist für mich ein beweis wie schnell das illegale filesharing von apps auf den handys zu nimmt.
trotzdem wär es sicher wichtig die handyhersteller in die verantwortung zu nehmen das sie auch für alte android handys sicherheitsupdates zur verfügung stellen.


----------



## poiu (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kostenlose Avast Antivirus App für Android Geräte*

die gute alte Brain.exe aber leider oft nicht vorinstalliert


----------

